# Can you split the 4 pin 12vATX to 2x2 pin 12vATX connectors? ( 6950/Power supply )



## Saakki (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay so the problem is that my Antech Earthwatts 500w has only 2x 6 pin PCIE 12V connectors and 6950 DirectCU 2 need 6 pin AND 8 pin and bright people from ASUS did only give a 2 x molex to 6 pin converter with the card so I cannot plug in my new graphics card. And yes the 500w antec should be enough I have checked.

So I have one 4 pin 12vATX connector like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,and I'm thinking about splitting it to two 2 pin 12vATX so I can fill the two holes that are left empty after connecting both 6 pin connectors to the graphics card. 

I couldn't find a answer anywhere that is this safe to do? Thanks!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2011)

no. they sell 6 pin to 8 pin converters look at one of those. be careful pulling that much juice off of one set of molex's .


----------



## Saakki (Sep 20, 2011)

cdawall said:


> no. they sell 6 pin to 8 pin converters look at one of those. be careful pulling that much juice off of one set of molex's .



Can you tell me why it is not possible? ( Thanks anyways )


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 20, 2011)

How about using something like this?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2011)

FYI; Those extra 2 pins in the 8 pin PCIe power connections are both Ground. Not a 12v + Ground.


----------



## Saakki (Sep 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> FYI; Those extra 2 pins in the 8 pin PCIe power connections are both Ground. Not a 12v + Ground.



Ummph so the hell why does not the 6 plus 6 setup only work? Could it? ( And yeah I know those connectors exist but just wanted to know if that 4 pin could be utilized ..but apparently no.. :/ )


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2011)

Saakki said:


> Ummph so the hell why does not the 6 plus 6 setup only work?



That maybe a question as to possibly needing more current being pulled acrossed more connections. 

Get the couple 6 to 8 adapters and you will be set.


----------



## Saakki (Sep 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> That maybe a question as to possibly needing more current being pulled acrossed more connections.
> 
> Get the couple 6 to 8 adapters and you will be set.



Yeah Its only 2 euros so ordering one now. Thanks fellas!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2011)

Saakki said:


> Can you tell me why it is not possible? ( Thanks anyways )



Like was said they are -12v's not +12v's not to mention pulling power off of you cpu's VRM's is a terrible idea even if they were +12v's. With your board pulling off of the EPS 8 pin that 4 pin pulls from the same location and is not designed to pull that kind of load.


----------



## Saakki (Sep 20, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Like was said they are -12v's not +12v's not to mention pulling power off of you cpu's VRM's is a terrible idea even if they were +12v's. With your board pulling off of the EPS 8 pin that 4 pin pulls from the same location and is not designed to pull that kind of load.



Yeah thanks for clearing those out..not gonna go "evil genious" on my PSU then. Will see if I get a new PSU or the converted because 500 antec is on the edge with overclocked 6950.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2011)

Saakki said:


> Yeah thanks for clearing those out..not gonna go "evil genious" on my PSU then. Will see if I get a new PSU or the converted because 500 antec is on the edge with overclocked 6950.



no more so than what I run. 

Xeon X3440@4ghz
2x2GB DDR3
GB Mini ITX
GTX 470 oc'd 
H70+ultra kaze
450w SFX silverstone


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2011)

Doesnt the GTX470 consume even more power than the HD6950?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 20, 2011)

Molex Power to PCI Express 2.0 - 8-Pin Cable - 8" - Sleeved
Dual 6-Pin PCI Express to One 8-Pin PCI Express 2.0 Adapter Cable - Sleeved
Akasa 6pin PCIe to 8pin PCIe 2.0 adapter

I don't think Earthwatts 500w is enough to power a GTX470.  It's new PSU time.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Doesnt the GTX470 consume even more power than the HD6950?



yup by a good smidge IIRC  however his Q6600 probably consumes more juice in every way shape and form than my little bitty chip.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 21, 2011)

The extra two conductors in the eight-pin are grounds, and in the case of the 6-pin to eight-pin adapter are connected to two of the existing three grounds. The do not supply any more ampacity, and, if I am not mistaken, simply are 'sense' connections.


----------

